# September 2011 Photo Contest Winner



## Waterwings (Aug 31, 2011)

Theme: Tackle Bag and Contents. Opens 1 September.
Rules: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=21783


Entries as of Sept. 29, 2011 @ 5:54pm

Popeye
hossthehermit
devilmutt
HOUSE


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 4, 2011)

Waterwings said:


> On second thought (Rule change!  ). The lures can stay in the boxes, but the boxes need to be open and still displayed by the bag. I have to remember there are folks who probably have a lot more stuff than I do, and it could be a real pain to lay everything out.




Checkout the official rule change here: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=21783&p=222691#p222691


----------



## Popeye (Sep 5, 2011)

Here's what's in my boat right now, all Salmon stuff. Don't have any of my Crappie/Walleye baits with me.


----------



## hossthehermit (Sep 5, 2011)

Got it figgered out. Had to take the pitcher quick, one - a - them little buggers wuz atryin' ta git away.






Oh, yeah, the bag is a Wal Mart generic from the checkout counter.


----------



## devilmutt (Sep 6, 2011)

This is what I keep in the boat. When I fish from a friends boat I switch out the boxes I need for the type of fishing I'll be doing. The bag is a Cabela's Fisherman Series bag.


----------



## HOUSE (Sep 29, 2011)

I posted my pic, but I didn't see it in the thread so I'm going to repost it here. I forgot I have a second "backpack" full of river fishing gear that I should have taken a picture of too. I'll try and get that one later. Here's my boat bag:


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 3, 2011)

Voting is now open for the September contest.


----------



## HOUSE (Oct 3, 2011)

Devil, I thought I had a lot of fishing lures until I saw your picture, lol. I was tempted to just vote for you instead of myself!


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 3, 2011)

:shock: 26 total votes so far in a matter of hours, when normally it takes at least a week for fewer votes than that. Interesting :-k


A friendly request: Everyone that's voted so far send me a pm stating "I voted".


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 4, 2011)

Popeye said:


> Here's what's in my boat right now, all Salmon stuff. Don't have any of my Crappie/Walleye baits with me.



Not a cow????????????????????????


----------



## HOUSE (Oct 4, 2011)

Waterwings said:


> :shock: 26 total votes so far in a matter of hours, when normally it takes at least a week for fewer votes than that. Interesting :-k
> 
> 
> A friendly request: Everyone that's voted so far send me a pm stating "I voted".



You might have to DQ me 
I emailed the photo to show my parents my fishing boat/tackle and they've since told everyone in the family to vote for me! I think most of my votes are from non-members. It's not limiting the voting to just registered members, so I'm going to get a lot of random votes. Sorry! I like Devil's photo better anyways, I think he should win.

On the positive side, I'm getting you a lot more traffic to your site this week!


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for the reply and the explanation. I can now put my Sherlock Holmes hat and super-duper investigators kit back in the closet.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 4, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> Popeye said:
> 
> 
> > Here's what's in my boat right now, all Salmon stuff. Don't have any of my Crappie/Walleye baits with me.
> ...




Pretty sure one of those glow spoons is a Mongolian Beef pattern


----------



## devilmutt (Oct 5, 2011)

HOUSE said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > :shock: 26 total votes so far in a matter of hours, when normally it takes at least a week for fewer votes than that. Interesting :-k
> ...



I'm not to concerned about it.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 8, 2011)

Congrats to House on the September win, and thanks to everyone who participated and voted.


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 9, 2011)

Congrats, House, nice shot and cool stuff.


----------



## HOUSE (Oct 9, 2011)

I took a better picture of my stuff this weekend. I was cleaning my garage, and I felt a little guilty about having so many friends and family members vote for me  Here is the better shot, including an OGF display made out of inline spinners:
(also notice the finished carpeting under them, I'm very close to finishing my boat!)


----------



## fender66 (Oct 9, 2011)

Congrats HOUSE.....

PM me your address and I'll get your prize out this week.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 9, 2011)

Congratulations House


----------



## HOUSE (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh wow, thanks guys! Thanks for the contest, it gave me a great excuse to clean out my tackle box and re-organize things. Now if only there was a "clean out your garage" contest...


----------

